# [hoffentlich gelöst] GCC nicht auffindbar

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo und guten Abend,

in den letzten Stunden habe ich mal KDE aktualisiert. Abschließend wollte ich dann noch ein revdep-rebuild und ein kernel-update durchführen. revdep-rebuild bricht beim Versuch, den gcc zu installieren mit der Meldung, der C Compiler könne keine ausführbare Datei erstellen, ab und ein kernel Bauen endet auch relativ abrupt mit einem could not run/locate 'gcc'.

Eigentlich halte ich mich nicht für so doof, aus einem gentoo einfach den gcc zu deinstallieren, aber irgendwas ist auf jeden Fall kaputt.

Eix behauptet zu mindest, der gcc wäre noch da:

```
sys-devel/gcc

     Available versions:  

        (2.95)  *2.95.3-r9 ~*2.95.3-r10!s

        (3.1)   *3.1.1-r2

        (3.2)   **3.2.2!s *3.2.3-r4

        (3.3)   ~3.3.6-r1!s

        (3.4)   3.4.6-r2!s

        (4.0)   ~*4.0.4!s

        (4.1)   4.1.2!s

        (4.2)   ~4.2.4-r1!s

        (4.3)   4.3.2-r3!s ~4.3.2-r4!s ~4.3.3-r2!s 4.3.4!s ~4.3.5!s

        (4.4)   ~4.4.1!s ~4.4.2!s 4.4.3-r2!s ~4.4.3-r3!s ~4.4.4!s ~4.4.4-r1!s

        (4.5)   [M]**4.5.0!s

        {altivec bootstrap boundschecking build d doc fixed-point fortran gcj graphite gtk hardened ip28 ip32r10k java libffi lto mudflap multilib multislot n32 n64 nls nocxx nopie nossp nptl objc objc++ objc-gc openmp static test vanilla}                                                                                                                   

     Installed versions:  4.4.3-r2(4.4)!s(21:21:53 26.05.2010)(fortran gcj gtk mudflap multilib nls nptl openmp -altivec -bootstrap -build -doc -fixed-point -graphite -hardened -libffi -multislot -n32 -n64 -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla)                                                                                                       

     Homepage:            http://gcc.gnu.org/

     Description:         The GNU Compiler Collection. Includes C/C++, java compilers, pie+ssp extensions, Haj Ten Brugge runtime bounds checking
```

Hat jemand eine Idee, was das sein könnte?

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Was sagt den ein 

```
gcc-config -l
```

 oder gcc mit gcc-config mal neu setzen.

MfG

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

```
gcc-config -l

 * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.3
```

angeblich kaputt, aber ich weiß nicht, was und wie da jetzt kaputt ist.

Danke schonmal,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ```
> gcc-config -l
> 
> ...

 

Mach ma:

```
gcc-config x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.3
```

MfG

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Hänge auch noch ein

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

dran.

MfG

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

gab diese Meldung aus:

```
sudo gcc-config x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.3

Passwort: 

 * Switching native-compiler to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.3 ...

 * Your gcc has a bug with GCC_SPECS.

 * Please re-emerge gcc.

 * http://bugs.gentoo.org/68395

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * If you intend to use the gcc from the new profile in an already

 * running shell, please remember to do:

 *   # source /etc/profile
```

und jetzt scheint der GCC wieder zu kompilieren.

Scheint, als wäre das Problem damit gelöst,

woher könnte das denn gekommen sein (und was war das überhaupt?)

vielen Dank und gute Nacht,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Du solltest nun möglichst noch ein fix_libtool_files.sh durchlaufen lassen, ansonsten könnte es in Zukunft noch weitere Überraschungen geben  :Wink: 

 *gcc WARN: postinst wrote:*   

> If you have issues with packages unable to locate libstdc++.la,                                                                           │
> 
> then try running 'fix_libtool_files.sh' on the old gcc versions.

 

/edit:

Ich vermute mal das 4.3.4 deine letzte gcc Version war?

wenn ja, dann also 

```
# fix_libtool_files.sh 4.3.4
```

aber überprüfe es besser noch mal, zb sollte es mit 

```
$ genlop gcc
```

 ersichtlich sein welcher deine bisherige Version war.

MfG

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

genlop behauptet, ich hätte vorher schon die gleiche Version gehabt:

```
Wed May 26 21:22:27 2010 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.4.3-r2                                                                                                                         

     Fri Jul  2 23:54:24 2010 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.4.3-r2
```

Funktioniert das Skript auch, wenn die vorige Version die gleiche war oder müsste ich dann den Vorvorgänger angeben?

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Josef.95

Nein, du musst schon die Vorvorgänger Version angeben. Wenn du den stable Zweig verwendest wird dies relativ sicher 4.3.4 gewesen sein.

Genaueres hierzu ist auch in der Gentoo Dokumentation zu finden, siehe zb

Gentoo GCC-Aktualisierungsanleitung

----------

## Schorchgrinder

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Your gcc has a bug with GCC_SPECS.
> 
>  * Please re-emerge gcc.
> ...

 

Schon mal in der make.conf geschaut ob da was falsch ist?

So schaut es bei mir aus

```

gentoo64 / # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.33-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.33-gentoo-r1-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_II_X4_600e_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 01 Jul 2010 15:00:23 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.4-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.34

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de en"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

```

----------

